# Dolomedes enclosure



## Hanska (Oct 18, 2014)

After searching one in vain for the whole summer, my lovely SO found me a _Dolomedes fimbriatus_. I've been wanting a semi aquatic spider for some time now just to make a nice tank for it.

I start with an Exoterra nano.






Next step is the drainage layer as this is going to be a bit boggy terrarium. For the pool I used a rodent food cup. Fits nicely in the corner.






Added substrate(peat,coco fiber, moss and sand mix) and a piece of wood. And some sand for the pool.






More moss on top of the soil.






Fake plants for easy maintenance and some leaf litter for decoration and for the springtails to live in.






Some java moss and water in the pool and all I need to do is toss the spider in. As this is going to be a nightmare to clean and moist if not wet all the time I added a springtail janitorial grew.






It really likes the top corner with the plant.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cavedweller (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for posting the step by step photos, I've been wondering about this sort of setup for a fishing spider!


----------

